# Best campsite - spread out, near airport and beach



## Galen (4 Apr 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good family campsite (mobile homes) - near an airport (I dont want the hassle or expense of driving), near beach, bike hire, mobile homes not on top of each other?


----------



## coraking (5 Apr 2012)

*Best campsite*

Hi Galen,
Are you thinking of France? I have been to many campsites there in the last few years, usually hiring car on arrival. Without a car, which I've also done, Beziers or Biarritz would suit you if flying with Ryanair. We were at Les Sablons site at Portiragnes Plage, one of the best campsites I've visited,only a few miles from Beziers airport, where you can get a taxi or bus into Beziers and then another to Portiragnes Plage. Les Sablons has direct access to beach and a short walk to the Canal du Midi, brilliant for walking and cycling. Mobile homes are also well laid out.
From Biarritz it's only a short distance from airport to town, plenty of campsites, Le Ruisseau was the one I was on.
I've also gone to Nantes airport, plenty of public transport to seaside resorts. Hope this is of some help.
Coraking


----------



## clownie (5 Apr 2012)

Haven't been but know friends who have flown to reus airport (near tarragona) with ryan air and then gone by bus to a campsite in Salou. Portraignes plage is lovely but I had a car when there.


----------



## Daddy (5 Apr 2012)

You cannot fly direct to Beziers from Ireland.   Hassle then with kids having to get 2 flights.

Can you expand a little please on the public transport available to get from Nantes airport to
the coast near sites near Les Sables D'Olonne.


----------



## deli (6 Apr 2012)

Camping La Sirene near Argeles sur Mer is a great site. Nearest airport is Perpignan about 20 minutes away, Aer lingus are the only ones that fly direct from Dublin. You can do it with Ryanair via Stansted. Other airports are Carcasonne and Girona, but own transposrt would be reccommended from here.


----------



## coraking (9 Apr 2012)

*Best campsite*

Yes, I forgot to say about 2 flights to Beziers, I've done it through Bristol but not suitable with small children. Nantes airport is near city centre where trains leave for resorts on coast. St. Jean de Monts was lovely, 2 Siblu campsites on edge of town, you can cycle to beach and town. From nearby town you get a connecting bus to St. Jean.
I did Dublin/Perpignan last year with Aer Lingus, shuttle bus to train and bus station . Buses to coast cost 1euro, stayed in 5* campsite, Le Brasilia,  at Canet Plage, superb but it's a bit of a walk to town and beach. The site has all facilities, shops etc. so you could happily buy all you need on site.


----------



## june (10 Apr 2012)

We have stayed at la garangeoire in the vendee area of France. You can book through any of the companies like europarcs or keycamp or directly with the site. 
[broken link removed]
Although we drove last year some people I met went from Cork to La Rochelle and hired a car there.  

It is one of les Castels sites. http://www.camping-castels.co.uk/ Apparently they tend to have more space and are well laid out. Their campsites are family chateau /parkland/  estate type set ups. Sequoia park is supposed to be lovely too.


----------



## Magpie (10 Apr 2012)

You can fly direct to Carcassone with Ryanair which is very handy for Les Sablons.


----------

